# cycle problem



## TuJays (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello,
In getting ready for a pheasant hunt my friend discovered that his Rem 1100 will not work properly when I let him try some Fiocchi 12 gauge 1485 fps Golden Pheasant loads. His 1100 is a 2 3/4 inch rated reciever not a magnum.
Is there such a thing as a load to hot?
I always thought that the light loads were the drawback to a 1100 not hot ones.
What else might cause this cycle problem?

Thanks
John M


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Be a little more descriptive of the problem? The 1100 is a easy gun to figure out if one knows what it is or is not doing!


----------



## TuJays (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry about the vaguenous of the problem. I was on a youth deer hunt with my son so I was not there to witness the problem. He told me over the phone that it would jam after the first shot while attempting to load the next round. I will get the exact discription of the problem when he gets to the office this morning and post it here. He said that it would shoot the Federal 2 3/4 "duck and pheasant loads just fine that he had but would not cycle right with the Fiocchi shells.
Thanks for your response.
John M


----------



## TuJays (Oct 30, 2006)

OK,

When firing the Fiocchi's his 1100 would not eject the fired shell and would try to jam it back in the chamber. It would not cycle a fresh shell from the magazine!
I have examined some of the fired shells and they are beat all to hell. The brass is swollen and deformed.
He also says they kick like hell!
He had no problems when firing Remington long range 1330fps at 1 1/4 oz shot and Remington nitro mag's at 1260fps with 1 1/2 oz shot or the Federals I mentioned before.
This is the first time he has ever had any problems with his 1100 in 20 plus years of shooting it. He shoots a lot of skeet loads and field loads, even light reloads with no problems.

They tried them in two Browning auto's and the fired shell would jam in the reciever along with the fresh round from the magazine.

If you are wondering, I shoot them in my OU with no problems.

Thanks
John M


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Sounds like Fiocchimight be using a softer head. With the extra pressure of the stout load it is causing the base to expand too much making it stick in the chamber a little. Have him try and clean the chamber and maybe lightly lube it.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

What dr posted is right on for the most part! Many times build up in the chamber of the gun will also cause shells to stick. Using a bore brush on a drill with solvent will clean this area of any plastic or powder build up!

One other thing to check is the length of the fired shell. I had some issues with the overall length of shells being to long once fired in my old 1100. Back then it was Win loads I had this problem with, but that was in the lead only days!


----------



## TuJays (Oct 30, 2006)

Wait a minute guys, you need to read my last post again. The shells are NOT sticking at all, the gun was freshly CLEANED and fired 100's of the other rounds right after the fiocchi's with no problems.
The 1100 would pull the fired shell OUT of the CHAMBER and STICK the same fired shell back in the CHAMBER. It would not eject the spent round and cycle another shell from the mag.

Fired shell length is 2.722 inches.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

That is what happens when they hang up in the chamber, the gun cycles back far enough to release the shell onto the loading rail from the magazine, but does not allow the bolt to travel far enough back to eject the shell!

Now it might seem strange that a shell of higher pressure would not eject when one of lower pressure would, but the hang up in the chamber area is what is causing it.

If they have another box of Fiocchi shells of the same load, try those, and see what it does. It very well may be that you do have a bad box of shells.

I have owned a number of 1100 as well as other gas autos. A fouled chamber can cause a ton of problems with them as it can also for a pump gun!


----------



## TuJays (Oct 30, 2006)

Now it makes sense and I would be inclined to accept this solution completely, except that he was using a new 26" 2 3/4 chambered IC barrel that had been cleaned before he started to shoot yesterday. Thanks for your help. We will give it a try tomorrow. Also will try the same load in his original 28" 2 3/4 chambered Modified barrel.
JM


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Have him look for burring in the chamber area, I have not had this issue, but have read about others running into this with new barrels. Might be worth a polish anyway.

Good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## TuJays (Oct 30, 2006)

Will do on the burr issue; and a good polish never hurts!
I fired some of the Fiocchi's this afternoon in my OU Fausti and they were fine. Just for comparison I also fired some of the same shells that I had from last year the only difference is their lot# and could tell no difference between these and the ones I purchased this year. They do punch you a little, but they knock the hell out of pheasants!

Thanks for your help.

John McDonough


----------

